# Worthless Wood Fountain Pen



## TurnaPen (Jul 22, 2009)

Hope you like this one, I custom made the grip on it, and it is a closed end Churchill Fountain Pen. Very fastidious this time round with encountering a multitude of problems, -some self made, others because it is wood and resin there is a difference in the cutting and the strength of the blank, as you go deeper and the blank is thinner, it is a wise thing to use CA to help stabilize it. The cap is an invisible clip and down the centre I utilized the silver ring but custom made the other portion out of wood; I also made a matching RollerBall but encountered some last moment problems, it is complete also now but the grip is not custom made. Comments welcome, Amos


----------



## cnirenberg (Jul 22, 2009)

Amos,
You are definitely on a roll.  That pen is simply gorgeous.  I love the way you incorporated in the custom nib and hidden clip.  This is my favorite to date.  What are you using to cast with?  The colors are great.


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Jul 22, 2009)

Amos,
     Incredible! YOu are in another league, now buddy. Can we see photos of your hidden clip and grip section?


----------



## Rollerbob (Jul 22, 2009)

Amos, very sharp. Fit and finish look spot on . Like the custom nib.


----------



## dntrost (Jul 22, 2009)

WOW that is awesome!


----------



## Dalecamino (Jul 22, 2009)

Very nicely done Amos . You've displayed your skill on this one .


----------



## hilltopper46 (Jul 22, 2009)

Very nice work.  Beautiful pen!


----------



## TurnaPen (Jul 22, 2009)

Thanks fellas, Glenn, I will try to post soon on the advanced pen making re invisible clip and the other things I tried on that pen.
Now for the dear fellow who said what did I cast with--I WISH--for that you have to look at TurnTex Woods, Curtis is the chap to ask, he made them -I bought them!!! Amos


----------



## THarvey (Jul 22, 2009)

:good::good::good::good:

Awesome looking pen.


----------



## DCBluesman (Jul 22, 2009)

That's beautiful as well as well executed, Amos!


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jul 22, 2009)

Awesome!


----------



## el_d (Jul 22, 2009)

Very nice Amos, I love that Agarita that Curtis Has and you did a good job with it.


----------



## toolcrazy (Jul 23, 2009)

Gorgeous Pen, nice work.

Gotta try that hidden clip thing.


----------



## Ligget (Jul 23, 2009)

Amos that is AMAZING, excellent work indeed!


----------



## akbar24601 (Jul 23, 2009)

That is gorgeous Amos! I love the color/pattern combo. Keep those cool pens coming!


----------



## workinforwood (Jul 23, 2009)

That's a real beauty Amos!


----------



## Jim15 (Jul 23, 2009)

Outstanding pen.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Jul 23, 2009)

Amos, take a moment to re-read the preceding comments.  I totally agree with all of them!!!  Beautiful work.


----------



## GouletPens (Jul 23, 2009)

What a snazzy looking pen! I love the custom pieces you incorporated into it. They say anything worthwhile won't come easy, so you should be proud of this one...that and you had to turn it upside-down too!!!! (haha...y'know cuz you're in Australia....:bananen_smilies046


----------



## mickr (Jul 23, 2009)

Have always liked your creations, Amos..this is truly a good'un


----------



## johncrane (Jul 23, 2009)

l agree with Cav! also Excellent work Amos!:biggrin:


----------



## rbragg08 (Jul 23, 2009)

That is beautiful!  Nice job!!


----------



## philb (Jul 23, 2009)

That looks awesome!

Really like the custom touches with the clip and the nib grip area!

Good Work


----------



## thefunkyP (Jul 23, 2009)

Very nice!  I wouldn't have believed that was wood if you hadn't said so.


----------



## MesquiteMan (Jul 24, 2009)

Wow! Amos, you did one of my blanks proud again!  I would love to have pics of this one, too.  I know I have not put your other pen in my gallery yet but it is on my to do list.  This pen would be a great additions as well!

For those that don't know, this is Agarita limb pieces randomly cast in Magma Red resin.  Yes, the wood does indeed have that cool pattern and is that yellow.


----------



## TurnaPen (Jul 24, 2009)

Thanks for making the blanks Curtis, Go ahead and use photos, two emails have  been sent with photos of the FP and the other of the RB. Amos


----------



## leehljp (Aug 8, 2009)

*Beautiful pen* and congratulations on making the Front Page! :star: :highfive: :good:


----------



## skiprat (Aug 8, 2009)

leehljp said:


> *Beautiful pen* and congratulations on making the Front Page! :star: :highfive: :good:



Exactly!!!!:biggrin:


----------



## workinforwood (Aug 8, 2009)

It's awesome.  Looks like a Curtis blank.  Way to go on your cover shot too!  Your photo's are top notch.


----------



## mbroberg (Aug 8, 2009)

That is a beautiful pen.  Nice work and congratulations on making the front page.


----------



## BigShed (Aug 8, 2009)

Well done Amos, good to see you made the front page.


----------



## JohnU (Aug 9, 2009)

Amos, you and Curtis sure came together to complete a Master Piece!   One of the most beautiful pens I have ever seen and well deserving the front page!


----------



## Ligget (Aug 10, 2009)

Congrats on making the front page Amos, that pen rocks my friend!


----------



## maxman400 (Aug 10, 2009)

Congrats on the front page.


----------



## ldb2000 (Aug 10, 2009)

Congrats on the Front page Amos . That is a fantastic blank and you made a spectacular pen with it .


----------



## bitshird (Aug 10, 2009)

Gorgeous pen and a very nice collaborative piece, Curtis that blank is AWESOME and Amos the execution is superb Congratulations on the Front Page.


----------



## TurnaPen (Aug 11, 2009)

*Thanks*

Just to say thank you to all of you for your very encouraging words,  Amos


----------



## Kaspar (Aug 20, 2009)

Outstanding!  Amazing blank / wood!  As for the custom work, very often one goes to a lot of trouble and the results are less than satisfying.  But not this one.  That is magnificent.


----------

